# River road



## Jim Sn. (Sep 21, 2006)

Just wondered if anyone has travelled the river road trail and has any info about it.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jim Sn. said:


> Just wondered if anyone has travelled the river road trail and has any info about it.


I've never heard of the river road trail. If it's in Michigan, you can find maps of all trails on the DNR website. Last I checked, they were in pdf format and printable.


Good luck!


----------



## dansjeep2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been on it. It's a straight flat trail. Check out the map on the DNR site


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

It called the Huron trail. Fairly busy on the weekends. It just a big "T". Start out in Sand Lk go north to river road go east or west to end and come back. Very dusty when busy, recommend to ride it week days or early on the weekend.

BTW; If you go north next to the Dam store to Bissonette rd and turn west there is another trail out there a short ways, sign by road will point to trail head. School house trail I think.


----------



## Jim Sn. (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanx for the info - i was looking for a trail that would be easy for the wife to tolerate and this sounds like the ticket. I think we will camp at the KOA in Oscoda and do the trail.


----------

